#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Νέα Downloads σχετικά με Προπτυχιακά

## mred-akias

*Όνομα αρχείου:* *Σεισμολογία και Αντισεισμικοί Κώδικες*

*Συγγραφέας:* κος Προβιδάκης


*Περιγραφή:* Σημειώσεις μαθήματος Σεισμολογία και Αντισεισμικοί Κώδικες

Πηγή: TUC e-class

Περιλαμβάνει διαλέξεις και λοιπές σημειώσεις.

*Θέση αρχείου:* http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=115

Αναλυτική περιγραφή:
-Databases for accessing Earthquakes.pdf(Οδηγίες και γνωστές databases για την ανεύρεση δεδομένων σχετικά με πρόσφατους και παλαιότερους σεισμούς)

-Providakis-lecture1.pdf(Εισαγωγή στην Τεχνική Σεισμολογία) 

-Providakis-lecture2.pdf(Τεκτονική των λιθοσφαιρικών πλακών) 

-Providakis-lecture3.pdf(Σεισμικά ρήγματα και Σεισμικά Κύμματα) 

-Providakis-lecture4.pdf(Σεισμική Επικινδυνότητα) 

-Providakis-lecture5.pdf(Σεισμικό Μέγεθος)

- Providakis-lecture6.pdf(Στοιχεία Δυναμικής των Κατασκευών) 

- Providakis-lecture7.pdf(Φάσματα απόκρισης) 

- Providakis-lecture8.pdf(Αντισεισμικοί Κώδικες - ΕΑΚ2000) 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Όνομα αρχείου:* *Σημειώσεις Τεχνικής Μηχανικής Στατικής- Μηχ.Ο.Π.
*

*Συγγραφέας:* Μαρία Σταυρουλάκη


*Περιγραφή:* Σημειώσεις- Παρουσιάσεις Τεχνικής Μηχανικής Στατικής- Μηχ.Ο.Π.

Οι παρουσιάσεις του μαθήματος της στατικής από το 2ο εξάμηνο στο τμήμα Μηχ.Ο.Π. όπως διδάχθηκε υπό την κα Μαρία Σταυρουλάκη.

Πηγή: TUC e-class


*Θέση αρχείου:* http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=116

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Όνομα αρχείου:* *Φυσικοχημεία: Θεωρία*


*Συγγραφέας:* Ιωάννης Γεντεκάκης


*Περιγραφή:* Σημειώσεις-σύγραμμα για το μάθημα φυσικοχημείας 3ου εξαμήνου Μηχ.Ο.Π.

 Πηγή: TUC e-class


*Θέση αρχείου:* http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=117

Αναλυτική περιγραφή:


Περιλαμβάνει τα παρακάτω:

1. ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ 
2. ΙΔΑΝΙΚΑ & ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΑΕΡΙΑ 
3. ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΚΙΝΗΤΙΚΗΣ ΘΕΩΡΙΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΕΡΙΩΝ
4. ΧΗΜΙΚΗ ΚΙΝΗΤΙΚΗ
5. ΠΡΩΤΟΣ ΘΕΡΜΟΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟΣ ΝΟΜΟΣ
6. ΘΕΡΜΟΧΗΜΕΙΑ 
7. ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΣ ΝΟΜΟΣ 
8. ΧΗΜΙΚΗ ΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΙΑ
ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΑ 
Παράρτημα 1: Συστήματα μονάδων & μετατροπές μονάδων 
Παράρτημα 2: Κρίσιμες σταθερές αερίων και συντελεστές
θερμοχωρητικότητας 
Παράρτημα 3: Παράμετροι Lennard-Jones ορισμένων αερίων 
Παράρτημα 4: Θερμοδυναμικές ιδιότητες ανόργανων και οργανικών ουσιών (πρότυπες ενθαλπίες και ελεύθερες ενέργειες Gibbs)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Όνομα αρχείου:* *Φυσικοχημεία: Εργαστηριακές σημειώσεις*

*Συγγραφέας:* Ιωάννης Γεντεκάκης


*Περιγραφή:* Εργαστηριακές σημειώσεις που περιλαμβάνουν και θεωρία

Από το εργαστήριο φυσικοχημείας, Μηχ.Ο.Π. 3ο εξάμηνο

Πηγή: TUC e-class


*Θέση αρχείου:* http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=118

Αναλυτική περιγραφή:

Εργαστηριακές σημειώσεις που περιλαμβάνουν θεωρία, σχετικά με τα εξής θέματα: 

1) Ρόφηση/Προσρόφηση
2) Απόσταξη (διαχωρισμός συστατικών υγρού μίγματος)
3) Κινητική Μελέτη Ομογενούς Χημικής Αντίδρασης
4) Εκχύλιση
5) Μελέτη Ετερογενών Καταλυτικών Αντιδράσεων
6) Επιφανειακή Τάση
7) Κυψελίδες Καυσίμου (Fuell Cells)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Όνομα αρχείου:* *Σημειώσεις: Στοιχεία Δικαίου και Τεχνικής Νομοθεσίας*

*Συγγραφέας:* Ε. Μαριά


*Περιγραφή:* Σημειώσεις-Διαλέξεις από το ομώνυμο μάθημα επιλογής 5ου εξαμήνου Μηχ.Ο.Π.

 Πηγή: TUC e-class


*Θέση αρχείου:* http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=119

----------

